# New kid help



## NDH (Nov 6, 2009)

hey guys im lookin to get into ice fishing. as a kid with little money im wondering if you can recommend some entry level stuff to get me catching some fish. i have an old auger up in the attic that i should be able to get running and some of the small stuff. other than that i have nothin. 
thanks


----------

